# Error while installing aokp_galaxysmtd_jb-build-1.zip



## assafmo (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello.

I have Samsung Galaxy S I9000, currently installed *aokp_galaxysmtd_milestone-6.zip* with *gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip*.
I've downloaded *aokp_galaxysmtd_jb-build-1.zip* and *gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip* and moved them into my internal SD card. (also confirmed MD5)
I've wiped data, cache and dalvik and when I tried to install new zip with *aokp_galaxysmtd_jb-build-1.zip.*
The device started boot-looping in mid-installation, but that's allways happands when the recovery version get updated. (from cwm 5.5.0.4 to cwm 6.0.1.0)
Then I've shut down the device and got back into recovery. wiped data, cahch, dalvik again, installed new zip and then I got the following error:
*set_perm: some changes failed*
*(Status 7)*

Any idea what can I do?

Thanks,
Assaf.


----------

